
Partial Application in ECMAScript 2015 - jessaustin
http://raganwald.com/2015/04/01/partial-application.html
======
srgpqt
For left partial application, you could use:

    
    
        const squareAll = mapWith.bind(null, x => x * x);
    

Am i missing something?

~~~
picks_at_nits
Most of the time, you are not missing anything, and `bind` is faster and
simpler. But if you would like to perform left partial application on methods,
event handlers, or other functions where `this` is meant to be bound
dynamically, the given solution works for both sets of cases.

